# 1/32 gum rubber band cuts?



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

ordered some thinner gum rubber from simple shot 1 /32 would 1/2 and 5/8 diameter be good enough for up 12mm steel and 36 lead or would go to 3/4 straight cut i know taper is faster but dont want towast rubber


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Dan, on the 1/32" gum go with a 3/4" straight cut. I've used 1/32" Gum before and it's nice and fast with an easier draw then the 1/16". See ya at the shoot!


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

I love the gum rubber set I got from Flatband! It handles lead well, and arrows too! I also have a set of .50 latex in storage. Latex is faster but I'd have to set up to compare ! I like the fact that the gum rubber will last longer on the slingshot I am sending my brother.


----------



## moongalba (Sep 2, 2013)

As an 83 year old codger whose strength is not as it was, I took up using a sling shot about two weeks ago. (Just to remind me of when I was a nipper). I made my own sling shot from a fork of a branch and attached to it a length of 10mm black tubing and leather pouch. I found that 10mm tubing a might strong for my puny muscles, soooo using my brains I cut it length ways; halving it. This I found to be to my liking and left both halves at 8 inches long. I placed a cut down nail at the end of my top fork as a sight. With quivering muscles and baited breath I pulled the rubbers to my chin, lined up the nail head and let fly at a home made target, a six inch circle on cardboard. Blow me down if the first two shots managed to land inside the circle. My muscles may be on the way out but I still have an eye for anything with a curve to it, mostly a pretty woman and an admiring look never hurt them.


----------



## moongalba (Sep 2, 2013)

Well now I am pretty proficient at hitting a bulls eye at 10 paces, now I am ready for something more adventurous, tomorrow morning with my trusty home made slingshot with cut down rubber bands I shall try for something like 20 paces. Not sure about how to adjust the elevation though. Tips would be gratefully received so that I so not loose to many of my fishing sinkers. If I am successful at 10 paces I might try for a 1000 yards, a tree fork as my catty and some tire tubing from a Jumbo Jet. A gold ball as my pellet and six of my mates to help pull the rubbers back. It will be just like me to hold onto the pouch when my mates let go and find myself up atop some Gum tree fifty feet off the ground. At least I know it will work, even if only once. WELL I can dream can't I.


----------



## moongalba (Sep 2, 2013)

It is now 4.43am here in Auz. and I am waiting for the first glimmer of daylight so that I can make my way over to the playing fields, where with my trusty home made slingshot I can attempt to hit a target at 1000 yards, no better make that a 100 yards as I think that at 1000 yards I would not see the target any way; unless it is the side of a building I am aiming for. Darn it a blokes got to have some challenges in his old age, sex is out which now is only a memory tucked away at the back of my mind. Sooo taking up the slingshot might be a better replacement, and it is not so tiring. Yes I think the slingshot is for me from now on. Standing with a slight stoop I only have to aim, let go of the pouch to find no hole in the target, darn it better remember to put in a lead pellet next time.
You have to admit it is a great feeling when a little hole appears in the center of the target. The problem that bugs me is that at my age I keep forgetting just where I need to bring the pouch back to so that I can take another shot.
Well there is now a glimmer of daylight over in the east so I am off to the playing field. The boot of the car is loaded with my cardboard target with it's little blue circles drawn on it, it is what our new TV came in so I shall be loosing all of the last of my sinker pellets as they zing through to be lost forever in the grass.
You know that I am just rambling on don't you, sorry about that as we old codgers have a habit of doing that.
Have a happy day my new found friends. Must remember; elevation, elevation, gravity, arc and all of the other things which will eventually have me hitting a bird or maybe even the target. darn it so many things to remember.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

First order of business - catchbox!

You can make one cheap and easy with PVP pipes!


----------



## moongalba (Sep 2, 2013)

Thought I would put up a different photo of this Old Codger, the first made me look like a molting Father Christmas. I thought to myself "Got to change this you old twit, as a new boy to this site you cannot let the respectability of the others down". It is a photo I submitted to my poetry writing site. I thought to myself "Good heaven's, a poet and classical music; oh and physics dabbler to sling shot's, now I am up with the big boy's. Darn it life cannot get any better can it?". From the day's of pinching mother's knickers elastic to using super duper rubber, how better can this Old Codger end his day's? Life can be great; even in the twilight years of ones life.


----------

